
Convox (YC S15) Wants to Make AWS as Easy as Heroku - ddollar
http://venturebeat.com/2015/08/12/y-combinator-backed-convox-wants-to-make-aws-as-easy-as-heroku/
======
bgentry
At Opendoor, we've been running an important piece of our data science
infrastructure on Convox. We love the flexibility to choose our own hardware,
scaling vertically as well as horizontally.

We wrote a post on this last week: [https://labs.opendoor.com/moving-
opendoors-data-science-stac...](https://labs.opendoor.com/moving-opendoors-
data-science-stack-from-heroku-to-convox/)

------
nzoschke
Convox co-founder here. Happy to answer your questions about Convox, AWS,
Heroku, YC, open-source business models, and more...

~~~
mwseibel
Congrats on the launch!

